# How to help him get better ?????



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

My husband (or stbx  ) has PTSD (my diagnosis) and depression....

I've had no idea until Labor Day weekend when he asked for a divorce....

Here's the whole story:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...sband-wants-divorce-me-help-there-chance.html

Anyway....I've agreed to divorce after a long talk we've had on Thursday....

We want to stay (best) friends even when divorced....

Now I want to help him as much as I can to fight this evil condition....because I love him with all my heart 

How can I help him ???

He refuses medical treatment due to his job but he sees a therapist regularly.....

He will have a hard time (much harder than now) after divorce and me living in an apartment, because he'll have to take care of the big house and the kids (3-4 days a week) all by himself.....

I thought about taking care of the house and washing his clothes on the weekend when he's working (I will still have access to the house whenever I need to)....

But then I'm thinking will this really help ???

I don't know what to do....what not to do....

Any advice appreciated !!!!!!


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know that I have any words of wisdom, but I saw your post with no replies and had to say something. I am in something of the same place as you as my husband has a diagnosis of depression and not dealing with it well. This has wreaked havoc on my life and my kids. My sense of security has been affected and I don't know how much more I can take. Just wanted to let you know that someone cares.


----------



## manilikefuff (Nov 17, 2010)

Im kind of in the opposite of your situation, I have the depression and my husband feels Im pushing him away, But I feel he's just neglecting me, deep down I know he has no idea what to do but I dont like making him feel useless, But the advice I can give you..

- The washing his clothes will probably help, Depression is difficult and its hard enough looking after your own health, clean clothes arent at the top of the list.
- Maybe ask the kids to help out while they are with him? I dont know how old they are so that might be a silly answer but, if they are old enough, just et them know tidying a couple of plates after themselfs or straghtening around a little bit Will go a long way, That way he wont feel as if everything is building up.

When I got so depressed me and my husband split up, I thought it was the best thing for me, I thought it gives him a chance to get out and not have to worry about me being so miserable and I thought it would give me a chance to sort myself out, It didnt work though, Being with someone is probably exacly what your husband needs, So I would suggest make sure you stick with the being friends, Maybe get into contact with some of his good friends and ask them to get him out abit too? 

Hope it helps


----------

